# For those curious about the 5D Mark III video



## TheHanyo (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's a film I shot and cut in my neighborhood herein Soho, New York City this weekend.

[video=vimeo;39535129]http://vimeo.com/39535129[/video]


----------



## fokker (Apr 2, 2012)

That was pretty cool. Well edited I thought. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## proberok (Apr 4, 2012)

Fresh


----------



## zhound (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice work. 

Do you shoot in flat colors and then add grading with magic bullet? Or is your grading on top of the canon picture styles in the camera?


----------

